# Do we have enough Members?



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2017)

Using Sous Vide to get a dedicated Sous Vide Sub Forum????








Add me to the club! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h8that4u (Jan 13, 2017)

I dont have mine yet bet am looking to get one soon, have been looking on the site and it would be nice to have the sub-forum to help make it easier to look for suggestions, opinions and how to use the devices.

But that is just my 2 cents.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2017)

I think so too!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 13, 2017)

I'd love to see a page dedicated to the process.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 13, 2017)

DS2003, I would be interested in a  forum for it !


----------



## dls1 (Jan 13, 2017)

You can count me in.

I've been cooking SV for several years using a variety of methods and devices. Most recently, it's been with an Anova immersion circulator for the past 3 years.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm in

I have the Anova like DS.


----------



## mowin (Jan 13, 2017)

Think that's a great idea.  Just got mine, but I've used it several times. 
Actually, most things I've tried, I searched for or stumbled accrost on SMF.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 13, 2017)

I would like it. The only way I've combined it with smoking is with Pastrami, but I'm sure there are lots of possibilities. It's a fascinating way to cook and I've used the ANOVA at least once a week for the last two months. After all, this forum is really more than just smoking meat..,
Dan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2017)

nepas said:


> I'm in
> 
> I have the Anova like DS.



Hopefully the super Moderators will make it so!


----------



## cal1956 (Jan 13, 2017)

would you kindly explain what it is ?..... at 1st  i thought it was one of those things you talk to and it operates your computer


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 13, 2017)

No sub forum.   Then I would have to get one.    HA HA HA

I agree its a good idea


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 13, 2017)

I just sent the boss a message to see about having a section for sous vide


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2017)

It would be great to have a dedicated place for Sous Vide. Right now the Sous vide posts get lost in the other forums. 

This is the same reason I asked for the Mini-WSM forum and the discada forum. 

Allows quick access to those using those methods of cooking. 

I see a bunch of people using Sous Vide and we need a place to post so we can find the post easily.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2017)

c farmer said:


> No sub forum.   Then I would have to get one.    HA HA HA
> 
> 
> 
> I agree its a good idea



As a super mod you will!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 13, 2017)

nepas said:


> I just sent the boss a message to see about having a section for sous vide


Got it. I first thought you asked missus if you could set up a spot for sous vide in the RV.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 13, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Got it. I first thought you asked missus if you could set up a spot for sous vide in the RV.


I already have that spot, we have an island i do my mixing, stuffing, sous vide


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 13, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> As a super mod you will!


I don't need anymore toys.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 13, 2017)

cal1956 said:


> would you kindly explain what it is ?..... at 1st  i thought it was one of those things you talk to and it operates your computer


Repeat, what is this sous vide ?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Repeat, what is this sous vide ?



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sous-vide


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 13, 2017)

Just got mine 2 days ago .  Sub forum for sure .


----------



## cal1956 (Jan 13, 2017)

ok now i get it ..."it" is just a freaking fancy "crock pot"


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 13, 2017)

How is it connected to smoking meat?  I feel strange posting grilling threads on a smoking meat forum.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> How is it connected to smoking meat?  I feel strange posting grilling threads on a smoking meat forum.  :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Mike



I think grilling and smoking go hand in hand. I have no problem posting those cooks here too. 

Have you explored the other forums here? 

There's canning, gardening, deserts, jokes, etc. 

Many online forums dedicated to other things have sub forums not related to the main topic .

My muzzleloader and tear drop trailer forums even have dedicated food sub forums. 

Sous Vide can be used with smoke too. 

That is why we want a dedicated sub forum so we can share the food we make. Now those that are using Sous vide have to post in the sub forums dedicated to smoking meats. 

You don't have to read it if you don't want.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2017)

Since the home units have come down in price the last few years. 

SV is becoming very popular with home cooks.

I think a sub-forum is a very good idea.

Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 14, 2017)

It would surely help me make up my mind

Richie


----------



## lemans (Jan 14, 2017)

Count me in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfsjazz (Jan 14, 2017)

Great idea! I use a Sous Vide Supreme - love it!


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm in! My wife gave me one for Cristmas. Been playing around a little at work for a couple years now.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 14, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Repeat, what is this sous vide ?


is a method of cooking  in which food is sealed in a vacuum-sealed plastic pouch then placed in a water bath or in a temperature-controlled steam environment for longer than normal cooking times (usually 1 to 6 hours, up to 48 or more in some select cases) at an accurately regulated temperature much lower than normally used for cooking, typically around 55 to 60 °C (131 to 140 °F) for meat and higher for vegetables. The intent is to cook the item evenly, ensuring that the inside is properly cooked without overcooking the outside, and retain moisture.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 14, 2017)

jarjarchef said:


> I'm in! My wife gave me one for Cristmas. Been playing around a little at work for a couple years now.


Your briskit was the best i have had.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 14, 2017)

nepas said:


> Your briskit was the best i have had.




Thank you. 

I wanted to post what I have for the cook, but did not seem to fit anywhere. So maybe if we get the new area I will be able to share with a group interested in that style of cooking.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 14, 2017)

jarjarchef said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I wanted to post what I have for the cook, but did not seem to fit anywhere. So maybe if we get the new area I will be able to share with a group interested in that style of cooking.


I have not yet heard from Brian on have this posting section yet. I think only Admins can make a new group section.


----------



## jokensmoken (Jan 14, 2017)

Anyone unfamiliar with sous vide cooking; J. Kenji Lopez from "the food lab" has a great primer on his site "serious eats"...Simply search "serious eats/how to get started with sous vide cooking".
There are MANY great sous vide recipe ideas at "serious eats" along with Kenji's genius cheap beer cooler hack (who doesn't have a beer cooler and a soup pot to heat water in) to try simple sous vide recipes that don't require higher temps or longer cook times.  It was his "beer cooler" technique that I used for sirloin steaks a couple summers ago while camping that prompted me to delve into sous vide cooking more seriously.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm all for it, breaking this one in tonite !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 14, 2017


----------



## cal1956 (Jan 14, 2017)

i watched a video on this thing , its kinda like cooking with a big fish tank heater ....who would have ever thunk it ...lol


----------



## link (Jan 14, 2017)

I do not have one (yet) but i would love to read up on it and what you guys are doing with it..


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 15, 2017)

I like mine.













ansv.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 15, 2017


----------



## Bummed (Jan 15, 2017)

It's got my vote too!


----------



## sqwib (Jan 15, 2017)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158646/sous-vide-discussion
I started a thread a while back that is a pretty good read.
And YES I would love a Sous vide sub forum.
Better yet a whole section dedicated to other forms of cooking then sous vide, discada, trail cooking, spit cooking, cooking in ground, Schwenking, Hearth cooking, etc... as sub forums.


----------



## bellaru (Jan 15, 2017)

It would be great. Definitely be helpful.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ill get it built today or tomorrow. Stay tuned.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 15, 2017)

SQWIB said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158646/sous-vide-discussion
> I started a thread a while back that is a pretty good read.
> And YES I would love a Sous vide sub forum.
> Better yet a whole section dedicated to other forms of cooking then sous vide, discada, trail cooking, spit cooking, cooking in ground, Schwenking, Hearth cooking, etc... as sub forums.


Being a Mod on other forums i have found that when the forum gets to many sub forums and posting areas it gets to busy and folks loose interest.

There are a few smoking/bbq forums still around but activity has dropped off. Could it be because of too much stuff? Or is social media hurting the forums?

Just saying


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 15, 2017)

bmudd14474 said:


> Ill get it built today or tomorrow. Stay tuned.


Thanks Brian

I think the SV will come in handy. Works great with BBQ, Smoking, sausage making and other food.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 15, 2017)

nepas said:


> Being a Mod on other forums i have found that when the forum gets to many sub forums and posting areas it gets to busy and folks loose interest.
> 
> There are a few smoking/bbq forums still around but activity has dropped off. Could it be because of too much stuff? Or is social media hurting the forums?
> 
> Just saying



Social media has impacted the forums for sure.  A lot of folks take a pic, make a fast description, hit send on its posted to FB, Twitter, etc.   

I prefer the forums since you get to meet with many more people than most would on social media sites.


----------



## cal1956 (Jan 15, 2017)

this forum started out as a BBQ and meat smoking forum but its fast becoming just another cooking forum, im on about 10 of those already


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2017)

I like being able to come to one site and see multiple cook methods. Especially ones that go hand in hand. 

If you don't want to read the non-smoking non-bbqing sub forums don't open them. 

By having a sub forum it gives you a choice to not read about Sous Vide, or Discada, or Cast Iron. 

Right now the sous Vide users have to post in the BBQ forums. That muddies the waters.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 15, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I like being able to come to one site and see multiple cook methods. Especially ones that go hand in hand.
> 
> If you don't want to read the non-smoking non-bbqing sub forums don't open them.
> 
> ...



:yeahthat:

Like many others, I hadn't heard of SV cooking until I saw it on here several years ago.  

I've also been able to come up with some great appetizer and side dish ideas that aren't smoke related that paired wonderfully WITH my smoked creations.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 15, 2017)

cal1956 said:


> this forum started out as a BBQ and meat smoking forum but its fast becoming just another cooking forum, im on about 10 of those already



SV is just another option that can be used in conjunction with BBQ !  Have you even tried it yet ?  I don't think a sub forum for SV is gonna hurt anything !  Just like the discada sub forum hasn't hurt anything, it in fact may have given folks a different outlook on cooking !  If you don't like it, that's fine but some folks may enjoy it !  Not hurting anything IMO !  Some people just like to stir things up...  This is all just my opinion !


----------



## cal1956 (Jan 15, 2017)

why not just start a group ? it serves the same purpose without adding to an already over cluttered forum....( i counted close to 70 sections already )

 i mean really what the hell is next , a special section called " cooking with heat " ?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2017)

cal1956 said:


> why not just start a group ? it serves the same purpose without adding to an already over cluttered forum....( i counted close to 70 sections already )
> i mean really what the hell is next , a special section called " cooking with heat " ?



Yep just asked for that section. Can't wait for it. Love cooking with heat! 

Since you don't like this "cluttered" forum

Why don't you leave? 

Sub forums are just like groups. You can choose to not look at them if you don't want to.


----------



## cal1956 (Jan 15, 2017)

from what i am seeing , most have already left , watch who is doing the posting !!,

there only about 20-30  people that even bother posting anything 

its the  same handful that post day in and day out , you get 8-10 newcomers per week that say hello , post a question , get confused  then  you never  see them again


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 15, 2017)

Cal,

You are a hard to please fellow.

You complain about the forum taking non-smoking related topics. However I remember you posting on one of my rib threads something like "what's to talk about ribs, anyone can cook ribs". So smoked ribs, a traditional bbq item, do not have their place on this forum according to you. You also dismissed cranky's blade sharpening thread, although it was related to sausage making, a subject you enjoy too.
Like others have said, no one is forcing you to read these threads. 

There are plenty of pure-100℅ active threads in SMF. Nothing there interests you?

I wish you would bring more positive participation: smokes, advice, opinion on bbq-ing. Being just opiniated is not cool.

Looking forward to bbq and smoking posts from you.


----------



## cal1956 (Jan 15, 2017)

(1) I'm not complaining , just giving my own opinion

(2) i did not "dismiss" crankys thread about sharpening grinder plate's  ( i just stated that for me  is was to much work for the small expense )

 what i do see on this forum is the same that happens on a lot of other forum and that is a  handful  of "self proclaimed experts " complicating the

hell out of something that's very old and  relatively simple ..ie "smoking meat" smoking meat is NOT , never has     BEEN and  never will be COMPLICATED

and anyone that tries to make it so is only is only looking to massage their own ego

 this is MY opinion  ,agree with it or not , but i have the same right to it just  as anyone on here does theirs


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 15, 2017)

No one said smoking is complicated. However it might seem complicated when you first start. It did seem so to me at the beginning. When I joined here the process was explained to me patiently and wasn't made complicated at all as you stated above.

I don't know what are you looking for but I don't think you will find it here.

P.s. the "self proclaimed" experts here are actually universally accepted experienced fellows (me not being one).
Look at their following and you will understand.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 15, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Cal,
> 
> You are a hard to please fellow.
> 
> ...





cal1956 said:


> (1) I'm not complaining , just giving my own opinion
> 
> (2) i did not "dismiss" crankys thread about sharpening grinder plate's  ( i just stated that for me  is was to much work for the small expense )
> 
> ...


​

Ok, points have been made.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 15, 2017)

c farmer said:


> ​
> 
> Ok, points have been made.


----------



## cal1956 (Jan 15, 2017)

if you recall, what brought me to this forum was that i had long been interested in making

my own "smoked sausage " i had 0 knowledge of it or the equipment required , so i asked a question,and 

i  did get the information i was seeking

however i did have to sift through a mile of BS to get it 

then i later asked which stuffer was the best or at least a good one , this was a huge mistake

waaaay to many opinions   i ended up asking the wife to pick one from the ones on amazon

she picked one solely by color and did as well  if not better than any of the ones that had been recommend 

 the way i see things is that a little information is a good thing

to much information is garbage


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 15, 2017)

cal1956 said:


> if you recall, what brought me to this forum was that i had long been interested in making
> my own "smoked sausage " i had 0 knowledge of it or the equipment required , so i asked a question,and
> i  did get the information i was seeking
> however i did have to sift through a mile of BS to get it
> ...



You have to remember everyone has a opinion.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 15, 2017)

bmudd14474 said:


> Ill get it built today or tomorrow. Stay tuned.


I guess I'll have to take mine out of the box soon... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Been so dang busy with other meat projects just haven't had time.

Great idea for a sub-forum, I can see the great cooks coming now.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 15, 2017)

cal1956 said:


> if you recall, what brought me to this forum was that i had long been interested in making
> my own "smoked sausage " i had 0 knowledge of it or the equipment required , so i asked a question,and
> i  did get the information i was seeking
> however i did have to sift through a mile of BS to get it
> ...



I would like to try making some smoked sausage. Can you give me some advice or pointers? Do you have a recipe?


----------



## cal1956 (Jan 15, 2017)

i make what is a simple sausage i use pork butts ground with a med grinder plate , stuff it using a vertical stuffer and then smoke it for about 6 hours  , i use a commercially available spice mix

 smoke until internal temp reaches 160

hit them with cold water to stop the cooking process

finish cooking on the grill

eat

see guys the answer is simple and direct , nothing complicated about it


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 15, 2017)

Locked due to going off topic.  

The thread served its purpose.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 18, 2017)

New Section is Built.


----------

